# Making Homemade Wine



## snipehunter (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone know how to make wine?  I have always wanted to make some but not sure how to start or even what to do.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jun 21, 2007)

If your really interested I will see if my mom still has my dads recipes for it! he used to grow muscadines and he would make him some now and then


----------



## Abolt20 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is some replies from another post, that you might want to read.   


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=4588&highlight=Homemade+Wine


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 21, 2007)

skeeterbit said:


> If your really interested I will see if my mom still has my dads recipes for it! he used to grow muscadines and he would make him some now and then



Yes I am very interested in making some.  I ijust want to see what happens.


GT


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2007)

buy a good wine-making kit and go from there(search google).  read up on the literature in the kit and you can turn out some good stuff.  remember, start with good ingredients to get a good product......


----------



## skeeterbit (Jul 3, 2007)

Well seems she still aint found it but she sez she has it some where! wanted to let you know I havent forgot!!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jul 3, 2007)

WINE: 

Small amount-almost a gallon

1 quart plus 1 cup of fruit (Blackberries, Scuppernongs, Muscadines, Cherries, etc)
5 1/2 cups of sugar
1 cake of yeast
Water to fill jar-distilled or good well water is best

Sort & crush fruit; put in glass gallon jar; put in yeast, sugar & stir until yeast is dissolved. Put rubber glove over mouth of jar & tie very securely & tape. Let stand for 28 days. Strain & put in bottles & cap.

(Make sure that glove does not leak-it will blow up like a balloon.)

Dad had a vineyard for years and would make scuppernong or blackberry wine from this recipe from time to time.

He passed it on to the family before he died. Foolproof recipe.


----------



## snipehunter (Jul 4, 2007)

That sounds easy enough.  I may have to see if I can start some tomorrow.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a good book  with many methods for making wine and other beverages.







http://www.happymountain.net/

From the book/site...

A Universal Recipe Using Store-Bought 100% Grape Juice
(Semi-Dry or Somewhat Sweet)

1 Gal. Grape Juice (Red or White)
3-1/2 Lbs. Cane Sugar
1 Gal. Water
1 Pkt. Wine Yeast (In a pinch, Bakers yeast will work)

This recipe yields 10 bottles (fifths) of wine like Grandma used to make for a staggering 50 cents a bottle. No pun intended.

Boil water and sugar. When cool, mix in a food grade plastic bucket with juice and yeast. Cover with a trash bag secured with a rubber band to exclude air and contaminants. When the bubbles cease, siphon, or gently pour into another bucket, leaving gunk (lees) behind. In about a week, most solids will have settled out and your wine can be bottled in glass bottles or even screw-top soft drink containers.

It's better to use wine yeast because Bakers yeast doesn't settle out well and if you shake the bottle, the wine will get cloudy. If this happens, just drink it with the lights out and no one will ever know.

This recipe, was designed for the complete novice and for those who just want to give wine making a try without having to go out and purchase a lot of paraphernalia to get started. Of course, if you just happen to own a fermentation lock and other materials, use them.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 5, 2007)

Has anybody here ever made wine with blueberries?


----------



## snipehunter (Jul 6, 2007)

That is what I really want to make it with is blueberrys


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know - seems like it would be GOOD ! There must be a reason why you don't see blueberry wine or ice cream in the stores.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 20, 2014)

My dad made some muscadine  wine in a butter churn. He put it in bottles and the corks popped off in the middle of the night, blew the frig door open, it was real funny.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 20, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Has anybody here ever made wine with blueberries?


----------

